# Equal Fi and Ti - INTP or INFP?



## Laura L (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey y'all,

I have spent nearly a week trying to type myself as INTP or INFP. I pretty much get a 50:50 split between the two every time I do the tests (which have limitations) and so have focused more on the functions instead.

What's confusing is 

INTP = Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
INFP = Fi, Ne, Si, Te
And on the keys2cognition and similarminds function tests, Ti, Te, Ne, Fi all have values of 35-36 (excellent use) while Fe is imited use at 16.

*INTP leaning traits*

On the outside, I am very aloof and don't respond emotionally to friends or family. There was a situation where my little brother fell into a lake (he can't swim) and if no one was there to take him out (it was evening, not many people around) he would, well, be gone :frustrating:. When he was taken home, the whole family was hugging him and crying, very emotional and kind of chaotic, however I stood there and I didn't really feel anything? I didn't look sad or even like I cared (I LOVE my brother, it hurts to even think about it). This confuses me. My parents then questioned me on why I don't care for my brother and I was like ??? huh? I do?. My take on that situation was that "he is saved and alive. Why would I be sad if he's alive? That makes no sense" (but it hurt like a beeech) :frustrating:

My friends come to me for relationship advice and even my parents as I don't take sides and look at the situation extremely impersonally and without taking feelings or my relationship with them into account. I have sat the couples down at a table while they say all these things about their relationship while crying and yelling, and then I say X has a point which you aren't taking into account, Y statement was irrational, Z seems wrong because (...). Again, very emotionally detached with an emphasis on thinking. My friends know I'm not the one to come to if they have a breakup because I am not supportive at all (as much as I want to be, it comes off a feigned, cold and awkward).


*INFP leaning traits*

However, I have a very childlike excitability that is characteristic of INFP (from what I have read). I get giggly and smiley seeing a bird outside and then start jumping around the room exclaiming how "they're talking to each other! I wonder what they're saying! What if I had a bird friend and we could go out to the beach, I'd walk on the sand and you'd fly around above the ocean while talking in our minds  "

I also feel empathy and constantly relate emotionally to inanimate objects. When I eat almond nuts or M&M's, I have to eat them in even numbers. They're all coupled up or buddies with each other in groups of 2, so if I eat 7, 3 couples die with each other (and don't suffer) while there's one who had the love of their life taken away from them and are left to wallow in that misery by themselves in the almond container. Haha, this sounds ridiculous in words but it's true, I truly feel sad for them if I don't do it. It's very natural for me!

I apologize and converse to inanimate objects, like when picking a blue towel over a pink one, I'll think or say aloud (if I'm alone) "don't worry, you're still pretty! You guys can take it in turns, I'll use you after, it's in no particular order so don't feel inadequate " while patting the pink towel on the 'head' to reassure it.

I also have a VERY elaborate fantasy world that I have cultivated since I was like 13 (I'm now 19), it's extremely romanticized and I feel emotions SO STRONGLY. It's like all of my repressed emotions in the real world (I don't repress them on purpose, I actually try very hard to express them) come through in my mind. Not quite sure if this has anything to do with MBTI but it makes up a huge part of my life to the point where it is considered psychologically unhealthy as it is interfering with my real life in several areas. Again, not sure if this is related at all but I thought I'd throw it in there. 

While there is a pretty even split between getting INTP and INFP, I know I have scored INTP at least 2-3 times more than INFP, however I am still torn between the two. 

Please help! Can somone throw me some questions that could differentiate the two?


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I think you're an INFP. Fi is a rational function especially in the realm of relationships so that's why you could be feeling that detachment. You can see all angles of what people are thinking and feeling impartially. Fi doms can also come across as aloof and uncaring.. because it's all an internal process, nothing really ever gets shown on the outside. With an Fi user you won't really know if they care unless they explicitly state it.. which is a rare occurrence. Fe is more likely to express what it feels and be caring and supportive, even if it's an inferior function. It sounds like you hurt internally when someone else is hurt and 'feel it rationally', rather than express it explicitly.

Pretty much everything you've written sounds INFP to me. I don't think an INTP would care so much with the feelings of inanimate objects roud: INTP's are more technical in their randomness.. I don't really see that emanating from you. In fact I'm not really sure an INTP could give relationship advice at all! I couldn't imagine it's really that interesting to them and it would just completely confuse them and they'd be more likely to avoid it. The fact you can understand where people are coming from so well shows that rational Fi.. you automatically take other peoples perceptions into account when you have 'people problems'. An INTP wouldn't really do that so much. They would just do what makes sense to them oblivious of much else.

So, my conclusion is you're an INFP. How does that sit with you?


----------



## Laura L (Aug 3, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense, especially with the hurting internally point. I can feel absolutely terrible inside but look untouched and uncaring on the outside. Haha! I do agree that it is probably out of place for an INTP to have feelings for inanimate objects :laughing: so perhaps this mystery is solved once and for all!

But reading the experience of an INTP and INFP in giving relationship advice, there were clear distinctions in the way they went about it. With the same issue, the INTP went straight for the workable solution while the INFP gave advice based heavily off of morals and values with a very idealistic 'head in the clouds' approach. So in this instance I resonate heavily with the Ti function and not at all with the INFP's approach. Surely it can't be so difficult for an INTP to give relationship advice. I mean, I would assume that all adults are competent enough to give relationship advice in some form.

Also when someone is sick, Instead of hugging them and looking after them, I spend hours of my time reading medical journals and making 'mini reports' that suggest the best course of action with proper citation and an alphabetically ordered reference list at the end. Not sure if this is Ti or Fi.

Likewise, if a friend is down because of uni or their job, I won't be there for 'moral support' in the expected way, but will have a similar approach to above, researching and compiling alternative options and plan B's. Again I can't work out if the dominating function is Ti or Fi. 

I do really like to help my friends, but only in practical ways that will actually result in something substantial rather as opposed to a fleeting moment of comfort through cheering them up or offering a shoulder to cry on. Basically what's throwing me off is the mixture of INFP empathy (for inanimate objects, too! a very strong indicator of Fi) combined with what seems like a heavy Ti. I would not describe myself as an idealist and don't really resonate with the moral/value orientated side of INFP's.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

I'm gonna go ahead and say I'm getting the impression you're an INJF from what I read. 

Ni-Fe-Ti-Se


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Could be INFJ.. The strong dominant Ni could block out the expression of auxiliary Fe. An INFJ would also have good use of Fi because it's a strong accessible shadow function. The question is, do you use Ne or Ni more? I don't think you're an INTP though, whatever you are.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

INFP, I think - -the strong emotions and pull toward fantasy hint strongly at it, and a Fe-user like an INFJ would have been more strongly affected by the emotions in the room revolving around their brother.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Laura L said:


> Please help! Can somone throw me some questions that could differentiate the two?


These types are easy to tell by their inferior function. Ask yourself: how do you behave when you are feeling anxious and stressed? INFP would experience more problems related with this description of inferior Te, INTP - inferior Fe.

*Form of Inferior Functions*
*Lenore Thomson's MBTI Wiki Explanation of Functions
MBTI: Descriptions of cognitive functions from various sources*


----------



## Laura L (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh my, this is just what I needed! It’s as clear as day now, I’m an INFP after reading about inferior Te under stress. Now that I think about it, I am pretty idealistic – it just wasn't apparent to me as my idealism isn't unrealistic, is not usually applied to personal situations, nor has a ‘head in the clouds’ vibe to it as per the INFP/INTP relationship advice example. I realize now that I am definitely idealistic. 

Under stress and ‘grip’ of Te I become extremely sensitive to injustices that happen on a social and global level. As a result I descend very quickly into emotional turmoil, despair and feelings of hopelessness of existing in a ‘failed society’. I am hypersensitive to the incompetence of humanity, the human condition, people around me who don’t hold much value in worrying about unchangeable situations, mainstream media for not bringing any of these issues to light etc. I fuel this own feeling in myself by frantically reading journal articles and philosophical essays that ‘back up’ my feelings of anger towards humans and how they treat the planet, other humans, animals and plants while aggressively stamping around my bedroom hitting things then falling back into helpless crying.

I have wasted so many hours reading about agricultural politics in the US, multi-billion dollar companies and their corrupt ‘behind the scenes’ activities, gender violence statistics, rape culture, disgusting 4chan threads that talk of females as if they are useless vesicles for sex, privileged populations complaining that they are in fact the oppressed ones, data manipulation and ‘corporate scientism’, the number of university professors that have conflicts of interest, particularly in medical school, the pet food industry that has sent non-communicable disease rates sky high in domesticated animals while telling us that a dog living off of GMO corn biscuits will not suffer from any physiological complications from such a diet, how women are sluts for saying yes and bitches for saying no, reading comments under articles about transgender people to remind myself how inhumane many people are - JUST. ARGH! I best not continue before I get carried away and put myself into such a state again.

But what really throws me into the deep end is that many of these issues have straight-forward and realistic solutions. They’re doable and make sense! They can benefit entire populations and the future generations to come! And it is just incredibly annoying to see wasted human potential on such a large scale busily regurgitating the same corrupt, short-sighted, money motivated, and unnecessarily hateful attitudes. I am actually quite surprised at my idealism when I take these outbursts into account.

My worst habit is arguing with immature, hateful individuals on forums and comment sections. This is by far my most time-wasting habit. Despite comments like “you’re a **** slut so stfu LOL femanazi whore”, I will *still* take hours at a time composing little argumentative essays with correct citation, an extensive reference list and making sure to take into account their perspective on the issue… just to be met with “FUCK U BITCH” (completely expected considering the previous message and yet I _still_ feel compelled to try and get them to not be so hateful). This then starts the cycle all over again! I start reading psychology journals on narrow-mindedness and ego-centrism, hoping they will one day stumble upon such an article, see themselves in it and feel terribly ashamed. 

I wish I didn't care! I wish I was able to truly follow the notion that there’s no point in fussing over something that will never change. I get caught up in the idea that humanity is embarrassing and that aliens are laughing at us. I have exclaimed many times through tears that ‘I wish I was a cat so I wouldn't have the ability to understand how fricked up humans are’. I stop caring about my own values and start muttering violent, out-of-character things like ‘I will murder you in front of your wife as you are celebrating your newborn baby, you immoral –bleeep!-‘ 

At this point I’m just rambling to no one in particular except myself, but thank you for pointing out the importance of looking into the inferior cognitive functions. I am quite confident that I’m an INFP now (albeit an unhealthy one) since I resonate *so* strongly with an inferior Te.


----------



## evPocket (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay I had to laugh after reading that. Oddly enough, I was linked directly to your thread (how old is this? Oh only a few months, cool) because I was trying to find some information on INPs with a very balanced T/F component. Still not sure if I found exactly what I am looking for, but I think I'm in the right place!

You sound like a beautiful person though. Completely left field, and I'm not too well versed in Astrology but are you by chance a Saggitarius or maybe Scorpio? Ahhh, yes. Arguing with people on the internet is a habit of mine as well. Not even arguing most of the time, mediating. I type out a huge essay with my nice points doing my best to take into consideration the other person's feelings and convictions, doing my best to pacify their anger because an angry person will never hear anything you have to say. It seriously is like a personal mission of mine to teach the world how to have respectful, constructive dialogue about emotionally charged topics on the internet. But that's great to hear! It's a rare trait, loving a stranger enough to attempt to help them develop a more tolerant/compassionate mindset. Love might not be the first word that comes to mind, but isn't love what causes us to champion causes that don't even directly affect us?

Don't let the world get you down too much though. I am just a guy in the US, turned 27 today, and can only do so much on my own. Try to touch the people you can, perhaps one day we will have the opportunity to be heard by many many people, or perhaps one of the strangers we teach something to will, and we'll never know the impact we made on the world. Butterfly effect.

So this is my tangent internet post for the day. 
Yeah, original point. When I was younger I tested INTP - was just kind of emotionally cut off from the world. Lot of depression and anger. But as I became an adult and worked that stuff out, I started realizing how empathetic I am. Done quite a bit of work to open up that feeling side of myself, and still working on it today. But now when I test I'll seriously have just a small preference, 7% or less I think toward either Thinking or Feeling and it might just be based on my general mood or what I've been focusing on recently. Anyone test similarly, or have information from others who have?


----------

